# wood fence materials



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

So I have a customer who wants a wooden fence done but wants pressure treated posts and rails over anything else. Is pressure treated better to use or should I talk them out of it?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I prefer pressure treated post with everything else cedar. Sometimes I go with pressure treated posts and 2x4 treated rails with cedar fence boards, it works out fine.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

PT posts and rails with cedar pickets all day here


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Going on 23 years with PT posts, cap & rails....:thumbsup:

PT stuff needs a few screws here & there...

Cedar fence boards taken the worst beating...:whistling


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

drumster21 said:


> So I have a customer who wants a wooden fence done but wants pressure treated posts and rails over anything else. Is pressure treated better to use or should I talk them out of it?




http://www.citydecksinc.com/#!sample-work/vstc1=details/albumphotos2=7

http://www.citydecksinc.com/#!sample-work/vstc1=details/albumphotos2=10


----------

